# Low Energy GSD



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

So I was wondering if anyone else has low energy GSDs? I requested a medium energy pup from my breeder, but definitely have a low energy pup. 

He's been checked by the vet and goes again in a week for last round of shots. He is a cuddler and loves his bed. :wub:

I love my boy but was not expecting him to be so mellow!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are you looking to make a trade? :wild:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He still might come out of his shell and get more active as he matures. 

What lines is he?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you want to borrow mine for couple days and I borrow your's? I can use a break...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The low energy dog makes a much better pet as they aren't as demanding of your time as a high energy dog. Enjoy him.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it looks like he's only 4 months old? I guess he'll be what he'll be. 

If he's ok medically, well maybe as he ages he'll pick up the pace?)

I have had 1 couch potatoe, but then again, it was my husbands dog so they were a perfect match


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Ever since I had my 6mo, he's for the most part totally fine and mellow in the house, and even if we skip walks or exercise in general. It's sort of like he realizes the house isn't anywhere to get his energy out, and I've reinforced that... I take him out at least once in the morning and or evening to do what ever. As long as he is out once every 24 hours, he does fine and doesn't get hyper.

Though, I do always substitute obedience in place of a skipped session.

He makes a lot of people jealous, it makes you realize that low energy is a really good thing. He gets it going when it matters.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what does this puppy do to make you think it is low energy. Is is lethargic , depressed, or just not interested in engaging .


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What Carmspack said. Does he like to go for walks or chase a ball, or do these things not interest him? Is he eating well? Growing well? How is his attitude... does he seem friendly and happy, just mellow? Or does he seem indifferent to people and things around him? Does he ever get scared? When he moves, does he move in a loose, relaxed fashion, or does he walk stiffly?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

jeliya said:


> Ever since I had my 6mo, he's for the most part totally fine and mellow in the house, and even if we skip walks or exercise in general. It's sort of like he realizes the house isn't anywhere to get his energy out, and I've reinforced that... I take him out at least once in the morning and or evening to do what ever. As long as he is out once every 24 hours, he does fine and doesn't get hyper.
> 
> Though, I do always substitute obedience in place of a skipped session.
> 
> He makes a lot of people jealous, it makes you realize that low energy is a really good thing. He gets it going when it matters.


Agree 100%. I have mine imprinted that inside it is calm only. Never play hard there. Therefor when I get up he doesn't get too excited but keeps an eye on me just in case he should miss an opportunity. I pick up the leash on a regular bases and do nothing with it so it doesn't become a cue for excitement. If he or they do get excited I put everything away. It really makes for calm behavior.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is high energy now but slowing down and I suspect he'll be a medium energy which is what I requested

Honestly I'd take a low energy dog over a high energy dog any day. Low energy can still be fun but high energy can be psychotic lol. I like the medium energy because they can go either way


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I love that Avery is low energy in the house and a ball of fun outside playing or hiking around the woods. He also knows the difference between being outside in the woods and outside at a sports field where he needs to be calm and relaxed. Low / medium dogs are the best of both worlds I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Pyrrha is 17 months old and pretty low-energy/mellow for a young GSD, I think. She is a rescue and she has some shyness/lack of confidence issues, which I think contribute to her lack of gregariousness. But the longer she's lived with us, the more she's come out of her shell. She jumped up on me for the first time this past week, so I think we'll eventually have to train her how to calm down again.  

As long as your pup is healthy and mentally stimulated, I think you should consider yourself lucky!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Agree 100%. I have mine imprinted that inside it is calm only. Never play hard there. Therefor when I get up he doesn't get too excited but keeps an eye on me just in case he should miss an opportunity. I pick up the leash on a regular bases and do nothing with it so it doesn't become a cue for excitement. *If he or they do get excited I put everything away. *It really makes for calm behavior.


That is key, I think. I take everything away and make him down-stay. He gets the idea very quickly.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

You might be a mellow person and he picks up on your energy (not that you are low energy; just a chill person). Never really heard of a PUPPY being low energy!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Tuke is a low energy dog. She hides when I get out the Walky dog harness and she would much rather go for a car ride than go for a walk. She does enjoy playing fetch, but will usually poop out long before Zoey. When I let her out in the early morning, she takes care of buisness and jumps in bed with DW and will stay there for while. She does like to follow the kids around outside quite a bit and get involved with what ever games they are playing, but other than that she is pretty much a couch potato.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

General malaise is a symptom of vaccinosis


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My dog is generally pretty low key. He engages when asked but will usually just lounge around the house if we aren't doing something together. He's medically sound and has no health problems at all


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Tuke is a low energy dog. She hides when I get out the Walky dog harness and she would much rather go for a car ride than go for a walk. She does enjoy playing fetch, but will usually poop out long before Zoey. When I let her out in the early morning, she takes care of buisness and jumps in bed with DW and will stay there for while. She does like to follow the kids around outside quite a bit and get involved with what ever games they are playing, but other than that she is pretty much a couch potato.


This behavior seems more appropriate for a Greyhound but too mellow for a GSD unless she is over 10 years old. It could be low Thyroid levels. (had that with a previous dog).
I would have her checked just to make sure.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have had 1 couch potatoe, but then again, it was my husbands dog so they were a perfect match


:rofl:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> This behavior seems more appropriate for a Greyhound but too mellow for a GSD unless she is over 10 years old. It could be low Thyroid levels. (had that with a previous dog).
> I would have her checked just to make sure.


I could ask the next time we go, but I honestly don't think it's anything more than her personality. When we were camping last weekend & she was playing all day long. She was in and out of the water and always ready to go for a hike. The game she enjoyed the most was find the stick. I'd throw it in the ferns and huckleberry bushes and she would go find it, simple, but she loved it. I think she just gets bored with the "regular at home games". maybe I need to find some new games to play.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think my dog when he was a pup would be considered
calm/mellow. we did a lot of training and playing in the
house. in the house he's mellow. when outside he's active.


----------



## AerynAerie (Oct 1, 2012)

My pup is 11 weeks old and he's very relaxed. He's very mellow indoors and is always watching the cartoon shows on TV. The sounds interest him I think. When we go outside though he's a bundle of energy. I think he just knows when is play time and when it's not.
Also, I do our long exercises and training in the mornings, so maybe that helps to keep him mellow until lunch. 
He especially loves fetch, so we train and when he does well we play fetch until he's tired of it.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

We thought Jake was pretty laid back at 4 or 5 months, but at 10 months it seems impossible to tire him out sometimes! Enjoy it while you can... I'm sure his energy will pick up before too long.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is 6.5 months and is very calm. She is training to be a service dog, so it is great when we go places. She will just lay under the table. She is not excited to go for a walk. I sometimes have to chase her down to put the leash on her. I think she does pick up on my energy level. Me couch potato, Fiona couch potato. But she does come alive at training class and the dog park. I have noticed that she chases her tail when she needs exercise or mental stimulation. Does your low energy GSD chase his tail at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

If I were the original poster, I'd consider myself lucky. The high drive dog is very hard to convert to a family pet, I am finding out.


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been told by other GSD owners that my 3 mo is low energy?
But I've noticed that each week he gets more and more active! 
I take him for walks, play fetch in the yard, and have his doggy friends over for play time all the time just to try and tire him out so I can get some work done! (I work from home) 
He has a good temperament though. Not afraid of people or animals, not aggressive, and follows me EVERYWHERE. So I guess he gets a little bored when I'm sitting at my desk working...like he WANTS to play, but he doesn't want to leave the room I'm in!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Jrnabors said:


> If I were the original poster, I'd consider myself lucky. The high drive dog is very hard to convert to a family pet, I am finding out.


This...
OP, if your pup is healthy, count your blessings. Lol. Rocco is high energy and it is a nightmare sometimes. Unless you have ALL day to dedicate to your dog, a high energy dog is very difficult to deal with, not to mention EXHAUSTING! I adore Rocco and love him to death but would have preferred a low energy dog. I don't have the energy nor time that he needs and trying to accommodate him takes a huge toll on me. I do it anyway, but I'm just saying...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

